# how do i legally catch hogs and or transport them?



## slade770 (Oct 24, 2011)

Who do I have to go thru to get a permit it whatever it takes to catch or trap and transport wild pigs?? Someone with info please give me contacts! Thanks!


----------



## TheBadfish (Oct 24, 2011)

USDA needs to inspect them, i believe. Start with them.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 24, 2011)

It cost more to test them than it does to buy some that are tame.


----------



## slade770 (Oct 24, 2011)

well if i wanted to catch some and put them in a pen to train dogs, could i use tame ones????


----------



## slade770 (Oct 24, 2011)

i have some land that has some hogs on it and need to train some dogs so i need to be able to trap some and transport them to my holding pen to train in. but would tame hogs work????? i would think wild would be better.... although a tame pig will turn wild


----------



## RabbitJones (Oct 24, 2011)

Check with your local DNR/game warden.


----------



## markhammett (Oct 24, 2011)

you can use tame pigs to get dogs started they work just the same.   tame pigs just aren't as aggressive so the dogs might start catching sooner than they would on a wild hog but it should be good for their confidence.   i use tame pigs to start young dogs alot and it works great but they will get to the point youll need a wild one unless you have a good woods dog already then just start hunting the young dogs with the experienced dog after you have worked them on the tame pigs a while.


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 24, 2011)

if you intend to transport them to another location off the property they were caught on you will need to build a pen and have it inspected by USDA and then you can get a permit from them.  If they never leave the property they were caught on you do not need a permit to move them on that property.


----------



## slade770 (Oct 24, 2011)

How big of pen do you work your dogs in? And how do you train a young dog from the get go to bay? How often would they need to be worked to keep it in them???


----------



## slade770 (Oct 24, 2011)

In yalls opinion what dogs have it in them to bay naturally?


----------



## Swineqhog (Oct 25, 2011)

*Let me guess....*

Was it "Hogs GOne Wild" or "American Hoggers" thats got you wanting some hog dogs?


----------



## thomas gose (Oct 25, 2011)

I would suggest you get with an experienced dogger and learn a few things before you just jump right in. Thats a fun but dangerous sport, not one you need to go in blind to. sounds like you dont know alot about it to begin with so be carefull!


----------



## slade770 (Oct 25, 2011)

no worries... im not diving in head first without any clue. Ive been hog doggin before, just getting some info and opinions


----------



## PURVIS (Oct 25, 2011)

swineqhog said:


> was it "hogs gone wild" or "american hoggers" thats got you wanting some hog dogs?



xx2


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 25, 2011)

slade770 said:


> How big of pen do you work your dogs in? And how do you train a young dog from the get go to bay? How often would they need to be worked to keep it in them???





slade770 said:


> In yalls opinion what dogs have it in them to bay naturally?



question #1 1/8-1/4 acre probably a good size to start them in...don't have to be that big...just my $.02
question #2 probably best done in the woods still not a must
question #3  once they get it.. just work them...don't need a pen for that...once a week if not more sould do it.
question #4 stock or herding type dogs and there are several good breeds....there are some good mixes too...just would depend on what type of hunting you would do


----------



## slade770 (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks for all the info jester! looks like i may have some land tied up that has very few hogs at all so its kinda up in the air as to how much i could work them and get them on pigs...


----------



## markhammett (Oct 25, 2011)

Before Getting dogs and worrying about training you might wanna find somewhere to hunt.  And expect to spend several thousand dollars in equipment.


----------



## slade770 (Oct 25, 2011)

markhammett said:


> Before Getting dogs and worrying about training you might wanna find somewhere to hunt.  And expect to spend several thousand dollars in equipment.



Yea like I said before, just getting opinions. And I have land to hunt, just doesn't have tons of hogs.


----------



## benosmose (Oct 25, 2011)

I have hogs that came from the wild a few generations ago does that mean i cant move them? If you have one bashing his brains out in a trap of course anyone can tell he is wild but i can pet mine until they see a dog then they start popin their teeth and want to charge me or the dogs so i guess that instinct is there.Had some yorkshires they will not fight back id go with duroc or poland china something other than big white eating machines.When you get through playin with the dogs at least you can fill the freezer.


----------



## slade770 (Oct 26, 2011)

yea thats true. and then theres no problem transporting them


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 26, 2011)

benosmose said:


> I have hogs that came from the wild a few generations ago does that mean i cant move them?



are you asking if you can move the wild hogs that you have had penned for several generations that you have been dosing and all of the other things that you should be doing to make sure they are not diseased?  If so, then I would think that normal procedures for transporting hogs would be in place.  If you are claiming that the hogs that have been on your place un-penned and untreated for several generations, then you can move them from any place on that property to any other place on that property without obtaining a permit.  If you move them from that property, then they are required by law to be moved to your inspected facility until they have passed two test, I think, before they can be taken anywhere else,,,according to the laws.  And I guess all that would really depend if you were a law abiding citizen of this fine land   do you need contact information to confirm this with USDA/APHIS


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 19, 2011)

Slade a pen is good for two things. Introducing dogs to their first hog doesn't matter if they are going to be catch dogs or bay dogs a penned hog is a good place to get them interested in pigs. once you get them interested in hogs baying or catching you are through with the pen. Unless your pen is several acres they can't learn anything about hunting hogs inside of one. I have seen just about any type of dog bay a hog. I think you should listen to everyone else and go hunting more with other people and their dogs. Invite them to hunt your property and see what types of dogs you would like to own. Take it slow then buy you two or three good dogs. Hunt them often and if you still want to train some dogs get some young dogs to hunt with them. Starting from scratch like you are asking about doing can get expensive. Finished dogs are expensive but so is feeding five dogs for two years and still not having what you want in a dog. You'll usually come out cheaper to buy the dog you want. Buying another dog to hunt with it and then maybe a couple pups to train.


----------



## benosmose (Nov 20, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> are you asking if you can move the wild hogs that you have had penned for several generations that you have been dosing and all of the other things that you should be doing to make sure they are not diseased?  If so, then I would think that normal procedures for transporting hogs would be in place.  If you are claiming that the hogs that have been on your place un-penned and untreated for several generations, then you can move them from any place on that property to any other place on that property without obtaining a permit.  If you move them from that property, then they are required by law to be moved to your inspected facility until they have passed two test, I think, before they can be taken anywhere else,,,according to the laws.  And I guess all that would really depend if you were a law abiding citizen of this fine land   do you need contact information to confirm this with USDA/APHIS


 I keep them in a 5 acre pen and have for years ivomec is all i have ever given them but i guess they are just domestic hogs now and could move them anywhere i wanted but who would believe they where not just caught if i got stopped.


----------



## MULE (Nov 20, 2011)

Domestic or wild does not matter same laws apply to both.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 20, 2011)

benosmose said:


> I keep them in a 5 acre pen and have for years ivomec is all i have ever given them but i guess they are just domestic hogs now and could move them anywhere i wanted but who would believe they where not just caught if i got stopped.



basically they are...and as long as they are moved within USDA guidlines you should be fine..


----------



## mbanister (Jan 7, 2012)

to move hogs domestic or wild, they must of had a negative bruceuellouis and psuedo rabiies test with in 30 days or have came from a certified herd, i keep a herd around 20 and they tested regular by the state dept ag.


----------

